
A Quiet War Rages Over Who Can Make Money Online - miiiiiike
https://www.wired.com/story/quiet-war-rages-who-can-make-money-online/
======
DanielBMarkham
There's some interesting math/statistics at work here.

Whatever group you want to identify with, given a large enough group size,
will display very bad behavior in some individuals.

The tendency is to ignore that behavior in the groups you are a member of
(After all, aren't we all mostly right? There are just a few bad apples.) and
emphasize that bad behavior in groups you are not a member of. (All of those
folks are crazy/evil/dangerous/etc!)

Social media companies are caught directly in the middle of all of this.

I don't want to get into who is the _real_ villain, what to do, or any of
that. The general principle holds no matter what the groups are. So even if
you ban groups A, B, and C, it won't go away. In fact, my gut tells me you'd
just make matters worse, cramming more and more unhinged and unpleasant people
into larger and larger groups.

For that reason, punishing the group for the actions of the members isn't
going to work.

------
arkh
> The MGTOW community—a more extreme offshoot of the incel movement whose
> adherents consider women subhuman—

That's some fine journalism there.

It's always fun to read parallels made between platform removing people for
political reasons and platforms removing people because they did not adhere by
their usage policy.

~~~
squozzer
Get enough crusaders with differing viewpoints in the same room (or internet)
and you have scorched earth.

My only anger comes from the new definition of the word "thot" \- which I had
been using for decades as a substitute for the word "thought."

------
circlefavshape
Why don't paypal etc allow payment for sex-related stuff?

~~~
zerogvt
And why sex-workers and porn industry (I'm talking about legal stuff here)
have not created their own paypal all these years?

Note: For the most part I agree with the sentiment of the article and I am
allergic to all harassment but the "financial domination" thing rings other
bells. The people having a taste for it seem to me akin to gambling addicts
and in need of protection.

~~~
woolvalley
I'm guessing that it's because of the larger cut that these 'high risk'
platforms and processors take or a bunch of other restrictions we are not
aware of?

~~~
zerogvt
Hm - not sure I get why the risk in porn industry is higher. If anything I'd
bet that it's the most stable industry ever catering for a real need that
won't go away as long as people care about sex. Dunno but I feel that there
are a lot of business opportunities here and a huge market that has been
sloppily served for anyone that cares to look at it seriously.

~~~
arkh
I'd bet on a lot more charge-back demands.

> No honey, I never used this service. Our card must have been stolen.

------
Kurtz79
Just the first paragraph is depressing, what a world we live in.

------
esotericn
This is why systems like Bitcoin are essential.

Middlemen in payment systems hold far too much power.

------
orcdork
It's not a war over who can make money online, it's the personal vendetta of a
bunch of right wing sexless misogynists.

